# glibc



## izotov (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,
I found some statements about GNU C Library (aka glibc or libc6) Multiple Vulnerabilities on the internet. I just want to be sure glibc is not used in FreeBSD by default (might be a port). Is it true?
I found that FreeBSD has libc (/usr/src/lib/libc) but I think this is something different from glibc. Am I right?
And finally how could I find out which version of libc is installed on my machine?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

FreeBSD has it's own libc implementation. And yes, it's different from glibc which is primarily a linux thing.


----------



## trasz@ (Jun 9, 2010)

FreeBSD does not use glibc.  As for the version - just use "uname -a"; the FreeBSD version displayed is a system version, not just a kernel version.  It is possible to use older userland (including libc) with newer kernel, but it's not very common.  If you really need that information, you might want to look at [cmd=]ident /lib/libc.so.7[/cmd] output (warning: it's 'ident', not 'indent').


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Note that both glibc and freebsd's libc serve the same purpose. 
Both are a "C standard library" containing code for functions like printf e.g.


----------



## izotov (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys, this is the information I needed!


----------

